# Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64



## In_Sanity (4. Juni 2018)

*Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Moin zusammen,

nachdem ich mich in letzter Zeit hier im Forum überall ein wenig umgesehen habe, hauptsächlich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte bin ich bei den Wasserkühlungen hängen geblieben… Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte .
Nachdem ich mir den Bilderthread und auch ein paar Projekte angesehen habe bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen auch mal etwas in der Richtung zu probieren. Wird also mein erster Versuch. Habe mir dahingehen auch den Wasserkühlungs-Guide zu Gemüte geführt und mich auch anderweitig ein wenig schlau gemacht.

*Zu meinem momentanen System:*

*CPU:*Ryzen 7 1700​*GPU:*Sapphire R9 290x​*Mainboard:*Gigabyte Aorus X370-Gaming 5​*Gehäuse:*Cooler Master HAF-X​
Hierzu ist zu sagen, das die Grafikkarte nicht mit umzieht, sondern gegen eine Vega 56 oder 64 getauscht werden soll, sollte ich noch eine im Referenz-Design bekommen. Eine Nvidia kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich einen Monitor mit Freesync verwende und das auch beibehalten möchte.
Das Gehäuse wird auch weichen müssen, hier wird es ein Lian Li PC-O11DW Dynamic in weiß werden, da ich das zwei Kammern System sehr interessant finde. Habe es gern aufgeräumt.

*Gewünschte Wasserkühlungseigenschaften:*


Das System sollte definitiv leise sein und auch gut kühlen

Es soll alles im Gehäuse eingebaut werden

Also kein MoRa etc



Preisvorstellung ca. 800€
Wobei das schwierig zu sagen ist, da es für mich eine langfristige Investition ist bin ich eigentlich nicht geneigt Kompromisse einzugehen, sondern eher bereit auch etwas mehr auszugeben; vorausgesetzt der Aufpreis ist es Wert



Optik (hat jetzt nicht unbedingt etwas mit den Eigenschaften zu tun)
Ist mir doch sehr wichtig, Gehäuse soll später mal auf dem Schreibtisch Platz nehmen und nicht wie momentan darunter. 
Definitiv Hard Tubes, sieht aus meiner Sicht einfach besser aus, auch wenn es aufwändiger ist
Farbkombination wird schwarz/weiß werden + eventuell rot/grün etc.



*Auflistung bisher ausgewählter Komponenten:*

*CPU-Kühler:*HEATKILLER® IV PRO (AMD, AM4 ready) COPPER AN​*GPU-Kühler:*HEATKILLER® IV for RX Vega 56 and 64 - ACRYL Ni-Bl​*AGB:*HEATKILLER® Tube 150 D5 + 120mm Fan Adapter + MultiPort Oberteil​*Pumpe:*WCP D5-VARIO​

*Offene Komponenten:* Hier benötige ich noch Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung

*Radiator:*Hier bin ich mir noch absolut unsicher. Viel gelesen, gesucht und Tests gewälzt. Wird auf zwei 360er hinauslaufen, sofern das reicht, nur welche dicke, Hersteller etc… Dazu dann auch Push oder Push/Pull Betrieb. Welchen Lüfter für welche Dicke etc..​*Lüfter:*abhängig vom Radiator, deshalb noch keine Auswahl getroffen (Sollte natürlich ins farbliche Konzept passen)​*Hard Tube:*16/12​*Anschlüsse:*Noch keine Wahl getroffen​

Das war erst mal viel Text, sorry dafür. Sollte ich noch etwas vergessen oder nicht bedacht habe gerne drauf aufmerksam machen. Links zu den einzelnen Komponenten werde ich noch nachtragen. Eine Darstellung für die Platzverhältnisse im Gehäuse habe angehängt.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Hatte bis vor ein paar Monaten auch eine Wasserkühlung für meinen ryzen 1700/vega64.
cpu hatte ich auch mit dem Heatkiller iv pro gekühlt, die Vega mit nem Ek acetal kühler. Als Pumpe hatte ich die aquastream xt Ultra , ein mo-ra 360lt-vorher 2x360er radis von magiccool ultra. Temps waren top, allerdings die spannungswandler vom Board wurden unter Prime95 ******** heiß, muss dazu sagen der airflow im inwin303 ist alles andere als optimal-generell die inwin Gehäuse haben diese Probleme. 
Auch habe ich was das Gehäuse angeht alle Montage/beküftungsmöglichkeiten getestet, quasi alles was geht, zb das Gehäuse komplett gedreht und alles auf den Kopf montiert und und und.
Lüfter hatte ich noctua f12 120mm drin, die gehören zu den besten auf den Markt und sind gerade für Radiatoren sehr gut geeignet. Gibt’s mitlerweile auch in schwarz.
so das zu wakü, bin aber jetzt wieder auf Luftkühlung umgestiegen da ich zu oft das System Wechsel/umbaue sodass sich generell eine wakü nicht für mich lohnt.


----------



## manimani89 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

für dieses geld kannst dir eine gtx 1180 kaufen in einem bis 2 monaten und nicht eine rx krücke die 300w braucht. und für was wakü??? die cpu machst durch die spannung kaputt und nicht durch hitze.


----------



## In_Sanity (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



manimani89 schrieb:


> für dieses geld kannst dir eine gtx 1180 kaufen in einem bis 2 monaten und nicht eine rx krücke die 300w braucht. und für was wakü??? die cpu machst durch die spannung kaputt und nicht durch hitze.



Danke für den tollen Beitrag. Wenn du mein Anliegen durchgelesen hättest, hättest du dir das sparen können.


----------



## v3nom (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Bei den Radiatoren würde ich auf dünne Modelle setzen, wenn du es eh leise haben willst. Da bringen dickere nichts.
HW Labs 360 GTS, bzw das günstigerere aber baugleiche OWM Model Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition.
Meine liebsten 120er Lüfter sind die Noctua NF-A12x25, aber die werden dir bestimmt nicht farblich zusagen.


----------



## manimani89 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



In_Sanity schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Beitrag. Wenn du mein Anliegen durchgelesen hättest, hättest du dir das sparen können.



wegen freesync auf eine schlechte amd zurückgreifen?  tolle idee


----------



## In_Sanity (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



manimani89 schrieb:


> wegen freesync auf eine schlechte amd zurückgreifen?  tolle idee



Tu mir einen gefallen, wenn du nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hast, schau dich doch woanders um. Danke.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



manimani89 schrieb:


> für dieses geld kannst dir eine gtx 1180 kaufen in einem bis 2 monaten und nicht eine rx krücke die 300w braucht. und für was wakü??? die cpu machst durch die spannung kaputt und nicht durch hitze.


Ich glaube wir haben es hier mit einem Hellseher zu tun oder mit einem Mitarbeiter von NVIDIA. 
Eine gtx1180 ist noch nicht bestätigt auch nicht wann und ob die kommt. Auch nicht wenn was so eine Karte verbraucht. Nur zur Info die 1080ti fährt auch diesen verbrauch. 
Google mal nach Vorteile durch Wasserkühlung, vllt dämmert es dir dann, wenn man 0 Ahnung hat hält man sich besser aus solchen Diskussionen raus bevor es peinlich wird, und das Level hast du bereits erreicht. Also kleiner tip für dich mach einen großen Bogen um dieses Thema hier und such dir eins was dir liegt auch wenn es schwer werden könnte nachdem was du von dir gibst.

zurück zum Thema und Te 
diese Lüfter würde ich die ans Herz legen, zwar nicht günstig aber top 
Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Lufter - 120mm


----------



## Almdudler2604 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Soll nicht Vega 20 released werden? Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch etwas abwarten, Preise für die Vega 56/ 64 sollten sich auch noch etwas normalisieren nach dem Mining Hype letzten Winter.

Das Gehäuse o11 Dynamic soll laut den Youtube Videos ziemlich gut sein, wobei die ja alle etwas gekauft sind. Aber lassen sich nette Builds mit machen, insbesondere mit zwei 360er Radiatoren. 

Mich würde ja interessieren, ob man in die zweite obere Kammer, die für Festplatten bzw. zweites Netzteil vorgesehen ist, die Pumpe für die Wakü unterbringen könnte.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Als Lüfter könnte man statt den F12 Chromax auch die P12 Redux nehmen, diese kosten bei Mindfactory etwas über 13€ das Stück, sind aber meines Wissens nach qualitativ den F12 ebenbürtig.


----------



## bastian123f (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Soll nicht Vega 20 released werden? Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch etwas abwarten, Preise für die Vega 56/ 64 sollten sich auch noch etwas normalisieren nach dem Mining Hype letzten Winter.
> 
> Das Gehäuse o11 Dynamic soll laut den Youtube Videos ziemlich gut sein, wobei die ja alle etwas gekauft sind. Aber lassen sich nette Builds mit machen, insbesondere mit zwei 360er Radiatoren.
> 
> Mich würde ja interessieren, ob man in die zweite obere Kammer, die für Festplatten bzw. zweites Netzteil vorgesehen ist, die Pumpe für die Wakü unterbringen könnte.



Die Vega 20 ist nicht für normalos. Nur an Profis


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Soll nicht Vega 20 released werden? Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch etwas abwarten, Preise für die Vega 56/ 64 sollten sich auch noch etwas normalisieren nach dem Mining Hype letzten Winter.
> 
> Das Gehäuse o11 Dynamic soll laut den Youtube Videos ziemlich gut sein, wobei die ja alle etwas gekauft sind. Aber lassen sich nette Builds mit machen, insbesondere mit zwei 360er Radiatoren.
> 
> Mich würde ja interessieren, ob man in die zweite obere Kammer, die für Festplatten bzw. zweites Netzteil vorgesehen ist, die Pumpe für die Wakü unterbringen könnte.



ja vega20 soll nur für das profisegment kommen, angeblich mit 32gb speicher. aber ich glaube dennoch das es ein vega refresh für uns geben wird, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.



bastian123f schrieb:


> Die Vega 20 ist nicht für normalos. Nur an Profis


----------



## In_Sanity (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Melde mich hier auch nochmal eben zu Wort. Ich danke euch erst Mal für die vielen Beiträge in der kurzen Zeit. Bin momentan noch auf der Arbeit, werde daher erst heute abend dazu kommen mir das alles genauer anzuschauen und dann auch eine etwas ausführlichere Antwort zu liefern.



v3nom schrieb:


> Bei den Radiatoren würde ich auf dünne Modelle setzen, wenn du es eh leise haben willst. Da bringen dickere nichts.
> HW Labs 360 GTS, bzw das günstigerere aber baugleiche OWM Model Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition.
> Meine liebsten 120er Lüfter sind die Noctua NF-A12x25, aber die werden dir bestimmt nicht farblich zusagen.



Hier bin ich mir eben unsicher, platzmäßig siehts im Gehäuse ja ganz gut aus. Daher auch meine Unschlüssigkeit wegen der Radiatoren. Nehme ich dünne, werde ich diese im Push-Betrieb mit geringer Drehzahl einbauen. Sollte ich dickere nehmen würde ich in Push/Pull übergehen um die Drehzahl auch auf einem niedrigen Niveau halten zu können. Ist nur die Frage ob es das Wert ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Dickere Radiatoren brauchen immer eine höhere Drehzahl, um wirksamer als dünne zu sein. Selbst bei sehr guten Lüftern im Push/Pull erzielt man mit einem dünneren Radiator bessere Ergebnisse im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich als mit einem dicken. Erst im bereich um die 1000 Umdrehungen erhält man einen Vorteil aus höherer Dicke, dies sind allerdings keine sinnvollen Drehzahlen bei einer Wakü, man will es schließlich leise haben. Sinnvoller wäre es, den zusätzlichen Platz für Push/Pull zu nutzen, womit auch schon beinahe der gesamte Platz aufgebraucht wäre, immerhin sind Radiator und Lüfter auf beiden Seiten zusammen 8 cm dick, und bei niedrigen Drehzahlen <500 profitiert man recht deutlich von dünnen Radiatoren und Push/Pull.


----------



## In_Sanity (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Nabend zusammen,

nun hatte ich Zeit mir die Beiträge mal genauer anzuschauen und auch ein wenig zu recherchieren.



v3nom schrieb:


> Meine liebsten 120er Lüfter sind die Noctua NF-A12x25, aber die werden dir bestimmt nicht farblich zusagen.





drstoecker schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema und Te
> diese Lüfter würde ich die ans Herz legen, zwar nicht günstig aber top
> Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Lufter - 120mm



Ja, die Noctua Lüfter sind mir nun schon einige Male über den Weg gelaufen. Das Design sagt mir aber leider überhaupt nicht zu. Sollte ich die Radiatoren für Push/Pull bestücken, wovon ich bisher ausgehe, würde ich in Betracht ziehen diese auf die Rückseite zu montieren, sofern das Sinn macht. Auf der sichtbaren Seite würde ich beleuchtete Lüfter bevorzugen.



Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Soll nicht Vega 20 released werden? Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch etwas abwarten, Preise für die Vega 56/ 64 sollten sich auch noch etwas normalisieren nach dem Mining Hype letzten Winter.



Ja, hier wollte ich mal den Mittwoch abwarten ob AMD etwas verkündet in Richtung neue Grafikkarten. Preistechnisch ging es die letzte Woche ja sehr gut abwärts. Nachteil ist halt, das die Referenzmodelle nicht mehr verkauft werden und es daher vermutlich auf einen Gebrauchtkauf hinausläuft.




v3nom schrieb:


> Bei den Radiatoren würde ich auf dünne Modelle setzen, wenn du es eh leise haben willst. Da bringen dickere nichts.
> HW Labs 360 GTS, bzw das günstigerere aber baugleiche OWM Model Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dickere Radiatoren brauchen immer eine höhere Drehzahl, um wirksamer als dünne zu sein. Selbst bei sehr guten Lüftern im Push/Pull erzielt man mit einem dünneren Radiator bessere Ergebnisse im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich als mit einem dicken. Erst im bereich um die 1000 Umdrehungen erhält man einen Vorteil aus höherer Dicke, dies sind allerdings keine sinnvollen Drehzahlen bei einer Wakü, man will es schließlich leise haben. Sinnvoller wäre es, den zusätzlichen Platz für Push/Pull zu nutzen, womit auch schon beinahe der gesamte Platz aufgebraucht wäre, immerhin sind Radiator und Lüfter auf beiden Seiten zusammen 8 cm dick, und bei niedrigen Drehzahlen <500 profitiert man recht deutlich von dünnen Radiatoren und Push/Pull.



Vielen dank für die Aufklärung. Hab mal nach den Radiatoren geschaut, scheinen die besten Slim-Radiatoren zu sein (Test bei Xtremerigs), wird also dieser werden. Was auch noch schön ist, es gibt eine weiße Variante davon. Also hier ist die Entscheidung gefallen. Danke dafür.


----------



## In_Sanity (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Noch ein kleines Update zu später Stunde.
Habe mir nun zwei Mal den Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 360 in weiß bestellt. Leider ist das Gehäuse momentan nirgendwo auf Lager, weshalb ich mich da erst mal gedulden muss. 

Wenn ich die Lüfter in Push-Pull anordne müsste ich diese wohl auch über eine Lüftersteuerung regeln, sind ja dann immerhin 12 Lüfter. Habt Ihr hier Empfehlungen? Was ich bisher öfter aufgeschnappt habe ist ein Aquero 5. Dieser kommt aber auf maximal 10 Lüfter wenn ich das richtig sehe, wären also zwei zu wenig oder gibt es Möglichkeiten das zu erweitern? 

Für wie sinnvoll haltet Ihr einen Durchfluss-/Temperatursensor? Hier hätte ich den Durchflusssensor MPS High Flow von Aqua Computer im Blick. Muss mich da nur noch schlau machen wie das dann alles zusammen gesteuert/geregelt wird.

Dann nochmal zurück zu den Lüftern. Würde bei Push-Pull Bestückung die Noctua zumindest auf der nicht einsehbaren Seite in Betracht ziehen. Auf der sichtbaren Seite "schöne" Lüfter bevorzugen. RGB-Lüfter gibt es wohl kaum welche in annehmbaren Drehzahlbereichen, wenn ich das richtig sehe (sollen auch nicht zu teuer werden). Finde z.B. die Lian Li Bora Lite recht schön und würden mir sowohl vom Design als auch Farbtechnisch zusagen. Würde eine Kombination unterschiedlicher Lüfter Sinn machen?


----------



## Joselman (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Das Aquaero 5 & 6 hat jeweils 4 Lüfteranschlüsse. Du kannst einfach per Adapterkabel mehrere Lüfter auf einen Kanal legen. Ich habe z.b. beim Aquaero 6 meine 9 Lüfter vom Radiator auf einem Kanal.

Beim 5er musst du allerdings noch einen Kühler verbauen (passiv oder aktiv). Auch beim 6er ist das irgendwann wohl nötig aber wieviel so ein Kanal jetzt verträgt kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich habe mein 6er jetzt nur passiv gekühlt. Durchflusssensor ist kein muss aber es ist ganz nett um die Pumpe runterzuregeln, so weit wie du es für den entsprechenden Durchfluss vertretbar empfindest. Ich persönlich halte 40l/h  für ausreichend und habe dementsprechend die Pumpendrehzahl um mehr als die hälfte reduziert (auch über das Aquaero).

Edit: Zudem kannst du über die aquasuite (Aquaero Software) alles mögliche noch einstellen. Lüfterdrehzahl erhöhen ab einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur usw. usf.

Heute habe ich bei Aquatuning diese hier entdeckt: Silverstone Technology SST-FG122 RGB LED 120 Rahmen | Lufterzubehor | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany sind deutlich günstiger als die Phanteks Halos.


----------



## v3nom (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Lüfter als PWM Modelle nehmen und ein Aquaero 6 dazu. Lüfter können mit Strom direkt vom NT versorgt werden und PWM+Drehzahl mit dem AE austauschen.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



In_Sanity schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Lüfter in Push-Pull anordne müsste ich diese wohl auch über eine Lüftersteuerung regeln, sind ja dann immerhin 12 Lüfter. Habt Ihr hier Empfehlungen? Was ich bisher öfter aufgeschnappt habe ist ein Aquero 5. Dieser kommt aber auf maximal 10 Lüfter wenn ich das richtig sehe, wären also zwei zu wenig oder gibt es Möglichkeiten das zu erweitern?



Ein Aquaero geht mit seinem hohen Preis ganz schön ins Geld und bietet für eine recht simple Wasserkühlung ohne Unmengen Sensoren auch recht wenig. Nur um Lüfter zu steuern, reicht sowas: Phobya 81136 Lufter, Kuhler und: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor auch schon vollkommen aus, Strom über Molex vom Netzteil und Pwm vom Board. Abgesehen davon, "nur" 12 Lüfter zu verbauen macht, wenn du alle auf Radiatoren verwenden willst wenig Sinn. Denn entweder bekomt ein Radiator warme Luft vom anderen, oder aber, wenn beide rein- oder rausblasen, entweder einen Hitzestau oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse. Sinniger wäre es da, im Zweifel (falls das Geld nicht reicht) auf Push/Pull zu verzichten, und ein paar Lüfter aus- bzw. einblasend zu verbauen, damit beide Radiatoren möglichst kühle Luft bekommen, und nicht wie gesagt einer die Abwärme des anderen abbekommt.


----------



## In_Sanity (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



Joselman schrieb:


> Das Aquaero 5 & 6 hat jeweils 4 Lüfteranschlüsse. Du kannst einfach per Adapterkabel mehrere Lüfter auf einen Kanal legen. Ich habe z.b. beim Aquaero 6 meine 9 Lüfter vom Radiator auf einem Kanal.
> 
> Beim 5er musst du allerdings noch einen Kühler verbauen (passiv oder aktiv). Auch beim 6er ist das irgendwann wohl nötig aber wieviel so ein Kanal jetzt verträgt kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich habe mein 6er jetzt nur passiv gekühlt. Durchflusssensor ist kein muss aber es ist ganz nett um die Pumpe runterzuregeln, so weit wie du es für den entsprechenden Durchfluss vertretbar empfindest. Ich persönlich halte 40l/h  für ausreichend und habe dementsprechend die Pumpendrehzahl um mehr als die hälfte reduziert (auch über das Aquaero).
> 
> ...





v3nom schrieb:


> Lüfter als PWM Modelle nehmen und ein Aquaero 6 dazu. Lüfter können mit Strom direkt vom NT versorgt werden und PWM+Drehzahl mit dem AE austauschen.



Danke euch für die Aufklärung. Dann werde ich mir das mal genauer anschauen. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ein Aquaero geht mit seinem hohen Preis ganz schön ins Geld und bietet für eine recht simple Wasserkühlung ohne Unmengen Sensoren auch recht wenig. Nur um Lüfter zu steuern, reicht sowas: Phobya 81136 Lufter, Kuhler und: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor auch schon vollkommen aus, Strom über Molex vom Netzteil und Pwm vom Board. Abgesehen davon, "nur" 12 Lüfter zu verbauen macht, wenn du alle auf Radiatoren verwenden willst wenig Sinn. Denn entweder bekomt ein Radiator warme Luft vom anderen, oder aber, wenn beide rein- oder rausblasen, entweder einen Hitzestau oder Unterdruck im Gehäuse. Sinniger wäre es da, im Zweifel (falls das Geld nicht reicht) auf Push/Pull zu verzichten, und ein paar Lüfter aus- bzw. einblasend zu verbauen, damit beide Radiatoren möglichst kühle Luft bekommen, und nicht wie gesagt einer die Abwärme des anderen abbekommt.



Wenn ich das ganze schon in Angriff nehme, dann richtig, da kommt es dann auf ein paar Lüfter mehr auch nicht mehr an . Hatte mir das so vorgestellt das ich eine Radiator oben einbaue und den anderen rechts im Gehäuse, sodass der eine nach oben ausbläst und der andere zur Seite. Für Frischluft würde ich noch Lüfter am Boden verbauen. Werde da mal eine Skizze anfertigen.

Beim Aquero muss ich dir recht geben, der geht schon ganz gut ans Geld. Aber selbst wenn ich zu Beginn nicht alle Funktionen davon verwende würde ich mich im nachhinein ärgern wenn ich es teurer nachrüste, weil ich die Funktionen doch gern hätte. Da ich mich kenne werde ich auf dauer sowieso alles mal austesten .


----------



## Joselman (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Ja ein Aquaero ist nicht günstig aber du kannst jetzt auch nicht eine Lüftersteuerung aus China mit Aquacomputer (Deutschland) vergleichen. Qualität kostet nunmal. Mein Aquaero läuft jetzt z.B. seit 1.610 Tagen 3 Stunden und 23 minuten.  Ja sogar sowas kann man mit dem Aquaero überprüfen.

Es gibt einfach nichts wirklich vergleichbares! Natürlich brauch man vieles nicht aber ich denke dadrum geht es nicht.

Den Radiator im Deckel ausblasend zu verbauen ist so ne Sache. Der zieht halt zum Teil die Luft direkt über den SpaWa`s vom Mainboard weg. Das musst du dann mal testen wie da die Temperaturen sind. Ich habe einen Temperatursensor zwischen Lüfter und Gehäusedeckel hängen und da liege ich im Idle bei 30° (24° Raumtemp.). Angenommen ich hätte da jetzt noch einen Radiator hängen würde der mein Wasser aufwärmen und nicht mehr kühlen. Das gilt natürlich nur für den Bereich der SpaWa und nicht für den ganzen Radiator. Dennoch wäre bei einem 360 im Deckel quasi 120 verschenkt oder sogar kontraproduktiv.


----------



## In_Sanity (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ja ein Aquaero ist nicht günstig aber du kannst jetzt auch nicht eine Lüftersteuerung aus China mit Aquacomputer (Deutschland) vergleichen. Qualität kostet nunmal. Mein Aquaero läuft jetzt z.B. seit 1.610 Tagen 3 Stunden und 23 minuten.  Ja sogar sowas kann man mit dem Aquaero überprüfen.
> 
> Es gibt einfach nichts wirklich vergleichbares! Natürlich brauch man vieles nicht aber ich denke dadrum geht es nicht.
> 
> Den Radiator im Deckel ausblasend zu verbauen ist so ne Sache. Der zieht halt zum Teil die Luft direkt über den SpaWa`s vom Mainboard weg. Das musst du dann mal testen wie da die Temperaturen sind. Ich habe einen Temperatursensor zwischen Lüfter und Gehäusedeckel hängen und da liege ich im Idle bei 30° (24° Raumtemp.). Angenommen ich hätte da jetzt noch einen Radiator hängen würde der mein Wasser aufwärmen und nicht mehr kühlen. Das gilt natürlich nur für den Bereich der SpaWa und nicht für den ganzen Radiator. Dennoch wäre bei einem 360 im Deckel quasi 120 verschenkt oder sogar kontraproduktiv.



Mir wurde immer gesagt, wer günstig kauft, kauft zweimal . Deshalb bin ich da schon bereit auch Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. 

Zum Radiator im Deckel, ja das werde ich dann alles mal austesten müssen welche Konfiguration am besten passt. Das macht den Reiz ja aus .

Hast du in deinem System den Durchflusssensor high flow von Aqua Computer oder kannst eine Empfehlung geben? Eventuell auch für einen Temperatursensor?


----------



## Joselman (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Ja ich habe den hier: Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fur aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Beim Aquaero waren normale Temperatursensoren dabei.  Für die Wassertemperatur habe ich den hier: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## In_Sanity (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ja ich habe den hier: Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fur aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Beim Aquaero waren normale Temperatursensoren dabei.  Für die Wassertemperatur habe ich den hier: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Danke dir. Hab mir die Sachen mal notiert. 

Bleibt noch die Frage nach passenden Lüftern für die Radiatoren. Mit den Noctua kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden, die sind optisch einfach nicht mein Ding . Hab mich mal nach RGB Lüftern umgeschaut, da ist aber kaum etwas zu finden mit niedrigen Drehzahlen. Hier favorisieren ich wie gesagt die Lian Li BR Lite. Falls diese jemand sein eigen nennt und seine Erfahrungen damit teilen möchte, sehr gerne hier.

Ansonsten würde ich ohne Beleuchtung wohl die NB-eLoop B12-P wählen.

Falls Ihr noch weitere Vorschläge habt, sowohl beleuchtet als auch schlicht (schwarz/weiß) immer her damit, dann werde ich mir die alle mal anschauen.


----------



## In_Sanity (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Moin zusammen,

gebe hier mal wieder ein kleines Update. Konnte mir nun gebraucht eine Vega 56 ergattern, gleich mit Heatkiller IV, sowie Aquaero 6LT.

Hier mal eben die bisherige Zusammenstellung:

*Gehäuse:*
Lian Li - PC-O11DW Dynamic Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - weiß

*CPU Kühler:*
Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos NEXT mit VISION PVD/Nickel

*GPU Kühler:*
Watercool HEATKILLER® IV for RX Vega 56 and 64 - ACRYL Ni-Bl

*AGB:*
Watercool HEATKILLER® Tube 150 D5

*Pumpe:*
WCP D5-PWM

*Radiator:*
2x Black Ice Nemesis GTS 360 - White

*Lüfter: (vorerst)*
9x Lian Li BR Lite RGB PWM

*Durchflusssensor:*
Aqua Computer high flow USB G1/4

*Temperatursensor:*
Aqua Computer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4

*Lüftersteuerung:*
Aqua Computer aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller


Bin mir momentan noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich Hardtubes aus Borosilikatglas, Acryl oder PETG nehmen soll. Auch bei den Anschlüssen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welcher Hersteller da das beste fürs Geld bietet und sich dann für die entsprechenden Hardtubes auch eignet. Falls Ihr hier ein paar Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen habt, lasst es mich wissen .


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Hast du nur einen Radi?
So wie ich deine Liste lese, wird es borosilikatglas.


----------



## In_Sanity (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Hast du nur einen Radi?
> So wie ich deine Liste lese, wird es borosilikatglas.



Nein, sind zwei davon. Hätte die Anzahl wohl doch ranschreiben sollen .


----------



## dooli (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

ich glaube ich kann dir bei 2 dingen behilflich sein. hab ein o11 dynamic mit bora lite lüftern.

1. die bora lite sind arsch laut weil die sich ums verrecken ned unter 900 rpm bringen lassen und dabei sehr deutlich hörbar sind.

2. die black ice radiatoren sind zu breit wenn du sie an der seite anbringen willst. dafür müsstest du ein ganzes stück der verkleidung wegdrehmeln oder schleifen.
     und selbst dann drückst es gegendie i/o platine bei denen ich sogar gummi von den steckern weggeschliffen habe.


----------



## In_Sanity (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



dooli schrieb:


> ich glaube ich kann dir bei 2 dingen behilflich sein. hab ein o11 dynamic mit bora lite lüftern.
> 
> 1. die bora lite sind arsch laut weil die sich ums verrecken ned unter 900 rpm bringen lassen und dabei sehr deutlich hörbar sind.
> 
> ...



Danke dir für die Aufklärung. Die Lüfter sind zwar bestellt aber noch nicht lieferbar. Dann werde ich die wohl stornieren und mir etwas anderes suchen. 

Das mit den Radiatoren klingt ja auch nicht so gut. Muss ich mal schauen was ich machen kann. Die hab ich nämlich schon hier, das Gehäuse noch nicht. Werde ich mir mal die CAD-Daten vom Gehäuse genauer anschauen die zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## In_Sanity (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Hab mir das mal eben ein wenig genauer angeschaut und das mal grob zusammengesetzt wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. 

Deinen Hinweis kann ich bestätigen, in der "Nebenkammer" reicht der Platz dafür nicht aus. Wollte den Radiator (fein schraffiert) aber eigentlich auch in die "Hauptkammer" setzen so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Davor noch die Lüfter (grob schraffiert) sofern sich das alles so unterbringen lässt mit AGB. Wobei nicht mehr viel Platz vorhanden ist um die Kabel durchzuführen.

Falls das alles nicht hinhaut, werde ich mir noch eine dritten Radiator holen der nicht so breit ist und diesen an die Seite packen. Die anderen beiden entsprechend oben und unten.


----------



## dooli (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

ich hab mal bild von meinem einbau gemacht damit du dir räumlich n besseres bild machen kannst. 

ich denke fast das du aufgrund des knicks im gehäuse den radiator auch vorne nicht ohne weiteres reinbekommen wirst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## In_Sanity (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



dooli schrieb:


> ich hab mal bild von meinem einbau gemacht damit du dir räumlich n besseres bild machen kannst.
> 
> ich denke fast das du aufgrund des knicks im gehäuse den radiator auch vorne nicht ohne weiteres reinbekommen wirst.
> 
> ...



Danke dir für die Bilder.

Ja das muss ich dann mal schauen ob es hinhaut oder nicht. Wenn nicht, hole ich mir noch einen dritten Radiator der dann an diese Stelle passt .  
Da denkt man, dass man alles bedacht hat und dann sowas... Hoffe das es sich ausgeht, aber falls nicht steht auch schon eine Lösung parat.

Die Lüfter habe ich nun erstmal storniert, wodurch ich da wieder am Anfang stehe. Bin mir da absolut unsicher, welche ich denn nehmen soll. NB eLoop, da aber mit der Beschränkung, dass sie je nach Einbaurichtung Geräusche entwickeln. Noctua sind aufgrund des Aussehens raus. Andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## In_Sanity (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Nabend zusammen,

habe mich nochmal nach Lüftern umgesehen. Würde momentan dazu tendieren mir 6x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS und 3x Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap zu bestellen. Die eLoops entsprechend in Push und die Noctua in Pull Richtung einbauen. 

Weiß nicht ob es eventuell ein Lösung für die eLoops wäre einen Shroud zu verwenden um diese dann auch in Pull Richtung einzubauen? Oder lässt sich durch den vergrößerten Abstand trotzdem keine Verbesserung der Geräuschentwicklung erzielen? Falls doch würde ich 9x die eLoops wählen, da mir die auch optisch ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## v3nom (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Bitte nimm die gleichen Lüfter für Push/Pull. Bei einem Mix findest du niemals das Optimum zwischen den beiden Lüftern.
Geht es dir um die Optik? Wenn nicht nimm die NF-A12x25. Unglaublich gute Lüfter.


----------



## In_Sanity (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



v3nom schrieb:


> Bitte nimm die gleichen Lüfter für Push/Pull. Bei einem Mix findest du niemals das Optimum zwischen den beiden Lüftern.
> Geht es dir um die Optik? Wenn nicht nimm die NF-A12x25. Unglaublich gute Lüfter.



Ja, geht auch um die Optik, sonst hätte ich mir ein anderes Gehäuse genommen . Hab mir jetzt die NB-eLoop B12-PS geholt. Für die Lüfter die Luft ins Gehäuse bringen hab ich mir noch Shrouds dazubestellt um die Geräusche zu verringern, hoffe das hilft.

Dann noch eine Frage zu Hardtubes aus Borosilikatglas, kann ich da die gleichen Anschlüsse wie für andere Hardtubes verwenden? Falls hier schon jemand etwas Erfahrung hat, gerne mitteilen


----------



## In_Sanity (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Nabend zusammen,

gebe hier mal wieder ein kurzes Update.

Habe mich nun aufgrund der sich ständig verschiebenden Lieferzeit für das O11-Dynamic für eine Stornierung entschieden. Habe mir im Gegenzug das O11 in der ROG Ausführung geholt, welches heute auch schon angekommen ist. Ist zwar nicht in weiß wie ich das eigentlich wollte, aber die ROG Ausführung gefällt mir richtig gut. Wenn ich das mit meinem momentanen CoolerMaster HAF-X vergleiche sind das was Aussehen und Verarbeitungsqualität angeht Welten. Schön auch das der Adapter beiliegt um die Grafikkarte vertikal einzubauen.

Ein weiteres Problem scheint auch behoben zu sein. Der HWLabs Radiator, welcher aufgrund der größeren Breite im Dynamic nicht in die zweite Kammer passt, scheint hier in der ROG Ausführung zu passen. Auf den ersten Blick zumindest, werde das morgen mal testen.

Als Grafikkarte konnte ich mir nun eine Vega 56 ergattern, hat zwar ein wenig gedauert, aber nun hab ich sie. Ist auch gleich der Watercool Heatkiller IV mit dabei und montiert.


----------



## v3nom (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Super, dann viel Spaß.


----------



## In_Sanity (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*



v3nom schrieb:


> Super, dann viel Spaß.



Danke dir.

Werde nun die vorhanden Sachen in das neue Gehäuse einbauen und dann mal sehen ob das alles so hinhaut wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte.

Bis auf Anschlüsse und Rohre müsste ich alles da haben. Könnt Ihr mir eine Empfehlung bezüglich der Anschlüsse geben. Werde zunächst Acrylrohre verbauen um die Abmessungen der Rohre zu erhalten und im Anschluss eventuell auf Borosilikatglas übergehen. Denn mit Borosilikatglas rumzuprobieren könnte teuer werden . Anschlüsse müssten ja die gleichen passen, solange der Außendurchmesser stimmt. Da hatte ich mir 16mm vorgestellt oder ist ein kleinerer besser zwecks Anschlussvielfalt?


----------



## In_Sanity (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Moin zusammen,

nachdem ich die letzten beiden Wochen immer mal wieder sporadisch am zusammenbauen war , konnte ich heute den neuen Aufbau zum ersten Mal in Betrieb nehmen. Scheint alles dicht zu sein und anständig zu laufen. Für meinen ersten Versuch mit einer Wasserkühlung bin ich erst einmal zufrieden, wobei mir gleich wieder ein paar Verbesserungen aufgefallen sind die ich nach und nach umsetzen werde.

Wollte die Grafikkarte eingetlich vertikal einbauen, hatte mir dazu eine Halterung von Cablemod besorgt, leider ist die Grafikkarte zu schwer, sodass sich die Halterung sowie das Gehäuse verzogen hat und die Grafikkarte dadurch durchhing. Hat mir nicht gefallen, also wurde erst mal alles normal eingebaut wie Ihr in den Bildern sehen könnt.

Wollte mich hiermit auch nochmal bei allen Bedanken die mir hier mit Tipps und Ratschlägen weitergeholfen haben.


----------



## In_Sanity (1. September 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Nabend zusammen,

hatte während meines Urlaubs mal wieder ein wenig Zeit meine Wasserkühlung zu überarbeiten. Es kam nun noch ein dritter Radiator unten hinzu. Grafikkarte ist leider noch immer nicht vertikal verbaut. Konnte noch keine kaufbare Lösung finden die mir zusagte, deshalb werde ich das nun selbst in die Hand nehmen. Das Panel hinten am Gehäuse ist austauschbar, sodass ich mir da eine eigene Lösung schaffen werde. Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder zum aktuellen Build.

Leider hatte ich nicht genug Kühlflüssigkeit bestellt, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann .


----------



## ludscha (2. September 2018)

*AW: Wakü Ryzen 7 1700 + Vega 56/64*

Super Arbeit


----------

